# San Borja



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

fedox17 said:


> Como dijeron por ahí, la parte de la av. Aviación no me gusta mucho, se ve un poco desordenada y peligrosa...pero bueno, San Borja no es sólo esa avenida .


La zona de la avenida Aviación a la altura del Primavera Park & Plaza luce chévere con esos árboles. 

Lía, esas dos avenidas sí podrían mejorar. El municipio podría exigirle a los dueños de todos los predios colindantes con esa avenida que pinten sus fachadas, se podría controlar el tamaño de los paneles publicitarios, eliminar el cableado aereo y mejorar las veredas. Hace poco colocaron faroles en toda una zona de la avenida Aviación, al igual que nuevos semáforos, mejoraron las veredas, los jardines y los paraderos. Esas iniciativas ayudan bastante, pero aún hay mucho por hacer.

La zona de Wong podría convertirse en la competencia de Larco en Miraflores o Las Begonias en San Isidro. Falta un poco de iniciativa, pero de hecho tiene mucho potencial.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

J Block said:


> *La zona de la avenida Aviación a la altura del Primavera Park & Plaza luce chévere con esos árboles. *
> 
> Lía, esas dos avenidas sí podrían mejorar. El municipio podría exigirle a los dueños de todos los predios colindantes con esa avenida que pinten sus fachadas, se podría controlar el tamaño de los paneles publicitarios, eliminar el cableado aereo y mejorar las veredas. Hace poco colocaron faroles en toda una zona de la avenida Aviación, al igual que nuevos semáforos, mejoraron las veredas, los jardines y los paraderos. Esas iniciativas ayudan bastante, pero aún hay mucho por hacer.
> 
> La zona de Wong podría convertirse en la competencia de Larco en Miraflores o Las Begonias en San Isidro. Falta un poco de iniciativa, pero de hecho tiene mucho potencial.


La única. Aunque debo admitir que en los últimos años ha ido mejorando lentamente.


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

eso es por las torres de limatmbo verdad????


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Nope Francisco, eso es del otro lado de avición, frente a la biblioteca nacional en Javier Prado. 

Tanto asi como Begonias y Larco no creo. San Borja siempre ha sido un distrito muy residencial, de familia y no de empresas, por otra parte creo que el crecimiento de la Lima moderna de Arellano (el triangulo entre San Miguel, La molina y Barranco) deberia concentrarse en la Avenida Javie Pardo, sumandole algunas caracteristicas de transito, y probablemente una linea de subte que de hecho ya esta trazada como VITAL en el plan de desarrollo de transporte de Lima (que sé puede ver en la pagina del Tren Urbano) la Avenida Javier Prado definitivamente podría ser el corazón economico de la ciudad!!!


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

San Borja es un distrito muy residencial, es verdad, yo lo conozco muy poco, espero mas fotos, Anlysixth, gracias por postearlas


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

Anlysixth said:


> Nope Francisco, eso es del otro lado de avición, frente a la biblioteca nacional en Javier Prado.
> 
> Tanto asi como Begonias y Larco no creo. San Borja siempre ha sido un distrito muy residencial, de familia y no de empresas, por otra parte creo que el crecimiento de la Lima moderna de Arellano (el triangulo entre San Miguel, La molina y Barranco) deberia concentrarse en la Avenida Javie Pardo, sumandole algunas caracteristicas de transito, y probablemente una linea de subte que de hecho ya esta trazada como VITAL en el plan de desarrollo de transporte de Lima (que sé puede ver en la pagina del Tren Urbano) la Avenida Javier Prado definitivamente podría ser el corazón economico de la ciudad!!!


 me referia por donde esta el primavera park n plaza??


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Lo que me gusta de San Borja es que tiene muchas àreas verdes, parques , etc.*


----------



## anlas (Aug 31, 2007)

*Comienza el posteo*

bueno aqui voy










este es un edificio en parque sur tiene unos 5 meses recién, ahorita posteo más


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Està chèvere ese edificio...kay:*


----------



## anlas (Aug 31, 2007)

*ok la tanda*

San Borja es un distrito de parques, hay parques por todos lados, y hay cuadras que tienen jardines exteriores a cada lado, es muy tranquilo en la mayoría de su extensión.










Es un distrito en el que predominan las casas, pero ahora estan apareciendo edificio a diestra y siniestra, en parte por que es un lugar bonito para vivir y tiene buena demanda, pero también por que lima ya es enorme y cuanto más crece más problemas de trasporte.










La avenida San Borja sur, es la que más conozco, por que es la más cercana a casa aquí unas imágenes. la berma central esta llena de arboles y flores. como era de noche no tan muy buenas las fotos y yo temblando de frío no ayude mucho.










disculpen que paré mañana continuo de la chamba que mi PC esta particularmente lenta hoy.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Esas fotos las tomaste con el cel ?. Como dije, me gustan los parques que tiene San Borja.*


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

*3 más*



















Este es uno de los más altos de la Avenida si es que no el MÁS alto!!!


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

*Unas más*























































Este edificio es de los de la Linea Blanca (parece un electrodoméstico)










La San Bruja de casas y la San Bruja de edificios, a un pasaje de distancia!!!



















Una Avenida Parque San Borja Sur









































































Y me abandono la batería!!!!


----------



## LimaLondon (Sep 16, 2007)

Yo vivia en la avenida San Luis con las artes hasta 1994 cuando nos fuimos.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Bastante iluminado...kay:*


----------



## rascacielosEnLIMA (May 26, 2007)

Se ven un poco borrosas (o capaz el lente está sucio); pero si se llegan a diferenciar los edificios...
_______


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Haber yo soy San Luisino y conozco las zonas no tan bonitas de San Borja como la que esta al frente del Chaparral entre la av canada y aviacion desde la huaca pasando por el colegio manuel gonzales prada hasta el museo de la nacion es decir a la espalda del gran museo hay una zona no muy agradale a la vista, de hay conozco av san borja sur y norte asi como toda la av aviacion y av san luis hasta llegar a caminos del inca , conosco corpac y toda la zona residencial de San Borja en general el distrito de San borja es excelente abunda bastante vegetacion y una casa de 2 pisos de 120 a 150 m2 rodean los 100 - 150 mil dolares . aprox.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

*Av. del parque rumbo a San Borja Norte y San Bruja Norte TB.*


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

A mi me gusta la parte de san borja norte verde verde.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

En las últimas fotos, a pesar de estar algo movidas, se puede apreciar a un San Borja más seguro y agradable.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Voila ahí esta como para no tener dudas.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Muchas gracias anly, ese mapa nos ayuda bastante, lo voy a imprimir y llegaremos directo a la iglesia.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Anlysixth said:


>


Anlysixth, buenas fotos de San Borja, es bonito el lugar, dime que avenida es esta?


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Javier Prado.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Javier Prado.


Definitivamente, ya no conozco Lima. Gracias por la Info.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

*El Entorno San Brujino*


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Un arbolito con hojas nuevas!!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Anly que lindas fotos has tomado, y que bien centradas, San Borja se ve limpio, salvo por alguién de muy mala educación que tiró la botella de la gaseosa en el jardín junto al basurero, un jalón de orejas:bash: Cuánto verde, creo que es el distrito que más áreas verdes conserva.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Yo escuché que era La Molina y, si fuera así, San Borja le hace tremenda competencia.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Anlysixth said:


>


Simpático arbolito entre los demás con hojas más oscuras!

Está mucho mejor el tiempo en Lima! El sol sale cada vez más seguido y ya no se siente frio en las noches!! !

Buenas tomas Anly!! Siempre me han vacilado las avenidas con amplios jardines al medio de SBorja!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Anly te quedò regio el thread!!!!!!!

Me encantan todas tus fotos!


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Oigan pero no entiendo nada... no veo a ningún zambo.






Ah ya entendí... tan cheveres las fotos, en especial esta ¡que lindo pajarito! saludos Anly.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Poligono said:


> Oigan pero no entiendo nada... no veo a ningún zambo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poligono,Ese es un Petirrojo, dicen que cuando te muestran su pecho te auguran buena suerte!!! por aqui abundan petirrojos, así que San Bruja da suerte!!!!



Muchas gracias Vane, ya era hora que comience a aportar al foro con fotos. He sido muy vago.

Yibrail, es probable que La Molina tenga más áreas verdes por habitante, hasta donde sé sigue siendo menos densa que San Borja, además de ser un distrito más grande y tener áreas hacia donde crear nuevos parques. (en los cerros como detrás del BCP) En Cambio San Brujita, ya esta copada copada, le ponen verde en cada rincón que pueden!!!

Estimada Lia, espero que haya sido de utilidad el mapa de la iglesia de San Leopoldo. la zona es bonita con muchos condominios muy lindos ya postearé pronto la Zona.

Pronto vienen fotitos de Casas de la Avenida La Floresta


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

se ven bien










Un OVNI ??? jejeje


















El bosque d Robin Hood jajaj duh!!





























M gustan stos edificios










Se m hace q voy a encontrar duendes navideños x aca ... jo jo jo!!!










Menumento d kien??? .. o monumento d kien???










Se v bakan sta Gruta?? o algo asi










Pajarito bonachon!!!










M gustaría ver a nstr Lima ... asi .... + arborixada!!

Wenas fotos y Salu2 Anly!!! :colgate:


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow esta foto es la mejor de todas, la belleza en toda su expresión.

Milla es... perfecta.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

^^ No te lo podría negar!!!!!!! Pienso lo mismo!!!


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

*Casitas, Casotas condos y edificios + San Borja por mostrar.*

San Borja esun Distrito, básicamente residencial, la arquitectura del distrito es llamaba San Borja Chicha, debido a que no sigue una linea arquitectónica y las casas son resultado de los caprichos de sus dueños, en cumplir funciones, más que gustos estéticos. La Zona que fotografié, es la Floresta, ya que me gusta mucha y posee retiros frontales arborizados muy bonitos. y unas cuantas desde ahí rumbo a Monterrico Norte, que esta al este de Boulevard.

*Por Av. del parque* por Corpac
























*San Bruja Sur*
















*los resultados de un edificio junto a casas, una pared muy fea!!!*








*En una esquina del parque de la República Popular China (el de la pagoda)*








*Según lo que leí es el único edificio de oficinas A+ del distrito* (cabe decir que casi no hay Oficinas en San Borja)








*Comenzando con la Floresta*
































de esta me gusto el techo
















































tambien... viene......


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

*...Continuamos con "Estaba aburrido y salí a caminar!!!"*









































Monterrico Norte (por San Leopoldo)









































































Y bueno se me acabó la caminata, y los pies también, además que con todo lo que me comí en el intento, no me quedaron muchas ganas que digamos de seguir caminando.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué chévere la primera casa me vacila el uso del ladrillo...!

Jaa! Aburrido y caminando xD y no te tomaste ninguna foto tú?? Conociendo lo posero q eres xD!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Asu! gracias Anly por las fotos no conocía mucho de San borja.










Andres este es un monumento a Hernan Cortés


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

^^

Por el nick pensé que era el alter ego de Limeñito JAJAJA :hilarious:rofl::rofl:!



.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Las fotos de San Borja están bacanes pero me gustaría ver fotos de la San Borja tradicional yo viví 22 años en este distrito es decir de la Av Las Artes y del area comprendida entre Javier Prado, Aviación, San Borja Sur y San Luis las fotos posteadas son de partes de San Borja que no representan la escencia del Distrito.

saludos


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

San Borja es bien chevere, a mime gusta sobretodo parque sur y todos los grandes parques, un montonnnn de arboles, le dan otro feeling al distrito (que para mi es de lo mejorcito que hay en Lima) Yo lateo de noche con mi perro y no pasa nada es tranquis, siempre estan los serenos pasando, de hecho hay unos lugares maleados pero nada que comprometa el distrito. Lo que mas me gusta es que la gente usa los espacios publicos.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Cuando hablan de "zonas maleadas " en San Borja supongo que se refieren a aquellas partes del distrito que antes pertenecieron al Distrito de San Luis es decir algunas de las cuadras de la Av canada entre Aviación y Rosa y Toro supongo, ya que yo no recuerdo ninguna otra, todo lo demás es super tranquilo.

saludos


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*ClauDia* said:


> ^^
> 
> Por el nick pensé que era el alter ego de Limeñito JAJAJA :hilarious:rofl::rofl:!
> 
> ...


Eso no lo crees ni tú, señorita de la vida...y del amor.

Hace mucho tiempo que no ando por San Borja; la última vez fue en diciembre para mi examen de inglés; me gustó mucho caminar por los alrededores del Museo de la Nación y la avenida Javier Prado.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

cesium said:


> Las fotos de San Borja están bacanes pero me gustaría ver fotos de la San Borja tradicional yo viví 22 años en este distrito es decir de la Av Las Artes y del area comprendida entre Javier Prado, Aviación, San Borja Sur y San Luis las fotos posteadas son de partes de San Borja que no representan la escencia del Distrito.
> 
> saludos


Uy me habia olvidado de este thread... ummm creo que podría poner algunas nuevas fotos... este fin de semana me pongo pilas y me cargo la Camara.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

^^^^
Esto es a lo que yo llamo un muchacho en acción

saludos


----------



## astr0b0y77 (Jan 17, 2010)

el LOCO GALAN dijo que con las nuevas OBRAS del TREN ELECTRICO, EL NUEVO HOSPITAL DEL NIÑO y EL GRAN TEATRO DE LIMA, San Borja se repuntaba como el GRAN DISTRITO de LIMA...Aguante SAN BORJA aguante TODA LA VIDA mi DISTRITO.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

cesium said:


> Cuando hablan de "zonas maleadas " en San Borja supongo que se refieren a aquellas partes del distrito que antes pertenecieron al Distrito de San Luis es decir algunas de las cuadras de la Av canada entre Aviación y Rosa y Toro supongo, ya que yo no recuerdo ninguna otra, todo lo demás es super tranquilo.
> 
> saludos


Creo que se refieren a unas casitas que están al final de la Av. San Luis (donde hay/ habían viveros),talleres y pasajes.
Yo caminaba por ahí para ir al Pentagonito,es la parte "menos bonita" del distrito.
Lo demás se ve bien,paso por Aviación todos los días y me gusta el estado de conservación de sus áreas verdes,sobre todo en la Av. San Borja Norte yAv. San Borja Sur.


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

Anlysixth said:


> Tome esta foto con el celu del atardecer desde San Bruja, me encanto la linea roja en el cielo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*wow.. sensacional el sunset.

Me estaba perdiendo un lindo thread..muy lindas las fotos.*


----------



## mushashito (Dec 7, 2009)

Suban fotos de la Avenida Aviación...tb las zonas de fiesta, de marcha


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

^^ por favor no? sube tu pe'


----------



## Sam Conor (Nov 7, 2009)

*Cadena de Distritos*

San Borja nació de Surquillo y éste de Miraflores  . San Borja es un distrito bonito la única parte que no me gusta es el comienzo de la av. San Luis y una parte por Javier Prado.


----------



## ohhjessy (Jun 29, 2009)

*san borja rulez!!!*

me estaba perdiendo este thread no lo habia visto k bonitas areas verdes k tiene me gusta lo limpio y tranquilo k se ve san borja:banana:


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

San Borja *rules !!!!*


----------

